

Ask HN: How many displays do you work with? - larelli

On your main computer - the one you use most of the time - how many displays do you have? When designing tools for the HN community (like the chat just being discussed), could you just assume everyone on HN has at least two displays?
======
nostrademons
This isn't a very useful way of doing a poll now that the number of comment
votes is hidden.

~~~
tnorthcutt
Not to the rest of us, it's not. But it's a not-so-sneaky way for the OP to
get karma votes.

~~~
larelli
Hehe... honestly I'm even less sneaky and didn't realize that comment upvotes
give you karma as well. Now I'll have to craft more submissions of this kind
(e.g. "Should larelli get the karma? Yes/No?").

------
larelli
1 display

------
larelli
3 displays

------
larelli
2 displays

------
larelli
4 or more displays

